# Pronghorn **Lottery In Progress



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Should find out today or tomorrow I would guess!
I am going pronghorn hunting in Colorado, so hoping we don't get drawn. Only 2nd year on application, so should be ok! I HOPE!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I am hoping I don't get drawn also, but I have seven points. I have an elk license, a mule deer license, a muzzle loader license, and archery license, and I will spend two weeks in Montana hunting bear with my son. If I get an antelope license too I may be in trouble.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Now says it has been held but doesn't give me a result, it still says I will have 1 point in 2009 lottery


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

ya me 2 im kinda upset :******: i guess my buddys dad looked and it said he got a any in his unit but when we tried it wouldnt work then he tried and it wasnt workin so i dont kno whats going on at gf


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I got the antelope license too. Now how am I going to work that in. Elk, mule deer, muzzle loader, archery, bear, antelope, crip.  I guess the yard work will have to stop come September 3.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Won't give me the results either.......keeps saying I have 2 preference points in 2009.


----------



## MJ (Mar 27, 2008)

Plainsman I'm not sure if you have good luck or bad luck. What the heck are you going to do next year? Hopefully picking up all your mounts


----------



## Marlin40 (Jul 19, 2009)

Looks like i'll have 5 prefrence points for next year. Turned down in 9-C first and second choice!


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Plainsman said:


> I got the antelope license too. Now how am I going to work that in. Elk, mule deer, muzzle loader, archery, bear, antelope, crip.  I guess the yard work will have to stop come September 3.


--Sounds like a tough bind that isn't all that bad! Good luck, it could be a very memorable fall--


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ya, it's going to be a tough fall. I am going to have to find a way to weasel out of at least one commitment. Since it's with church I hope there are no bad lightning storms opening of antelope season.


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

No buck tag....But since I will be out there hunting Elk anyway,I put in a second choice doe/kid.and drew that....3 pref. points for next year.

Plainsman....you will be busy......so will I....

Last week of Sept.....Sask for geese
First week of Oct.....Elk,Antelope
Second week of Oct.....Pheasants
Then back to Elk if not filled
Then Mulie during Nov.

I have to take a leave of absence from my job for 3 months

Should be a fun fall.


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

well got it too work and i was unsuccessful i am suprised and sumwhat upset kinda a downer but good luck to all that do do pull a tag.


----------



## spoiler92 (Jul 30, 2003)

Unsuccessful, thank GOD!


----------



## holmsvc (Nov 26, 2003)

Well I got my tag for 2-A. I have never hunted this unit, but the odds were better than drawing in 4-A. If anyone has any useful hints please send me a PM or an email. I am not looking for GPS coordinates just a general area to start looking.


----------



## joebobhunter4 (Jul 19, 2005)

the one year i dont want to draw i draw a buck tag...

have a bow hunt in sodak, antelope now, elk/deer/wolf hunt in idaho, mule deer buck tag in nodak, and inbetween that i need to shoot some ducks and geese... gonna be a busy fall


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Plainsman said:


> I got the antelope license too. Now how am I going to work that in. Elk, mule deer, muzzle loader, archery, bear, antelope, crip.  I guess the yard work will have to stop come September 3.


Ohhh boo freakin hoo!


----------



## wurgs (Mar 3, 2008)

Only 1 of our 5 drew a tag of any kind. Just add another preference point for next year. :-?


----------

